# Next on the Fantasy release block



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

...So, over at Warseer, Harry has recently hinted at Empire, VC's & Dwarfs as aparently being the front-runners for upcoming fantasy releases.

I've seen more than a few rummors (and even more wishlisting) flying about on the Dwarfs front, and the more well known rummor-mongers have been hinting at a 2012 release for them.

Really, really hoping & keeping my fingers crossed for VC's to come true! It'll be nice to have more than 4 unit options to play with for once...

Empire, well, it's a big seller and they could use some flavour as well with a new war machine (War Wagon!!!) and a monstrous unit of some kind. Oh, and new knights who aren't riding warhammer's version of My Little Poney.

Cheers!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

NOOOOOO we need new bretonnians or woodelfs there the 2 armies in need of love


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Empire, VC and Dwarves? The Fuck? Where are Brets and Wood Elves.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

It makes sense from a business viewpoint that they would want 3 relatively popular armys for the next few books to rake in plenty of cash. Then they can do Brets and Wood Elves knowing that if they don't meet expectations it's not the end of the world as they've had 3 hits before. Then after brets and we they'll only have popular armys left and continue to bring in the cash.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

well this months WD promises something about undead hordes in September if I'm not mistaken... I really doubt vampires will be anytime soon - they're about the middle of the road when it comes to book age.

I believe that ogres (coming) bretonians, wood & high elves, empire & dwarves (in no particular order) are all older than VC right now... Of those, I believe bretonians & wood elves are the only two that could really use a new book - high elves, empire & dwarves all play great in 8th ed.

As a VC player I'd love to see some more new stuff but I bet that WD addition will be all we see for another year or two... of course I'm no reputable rumour monger, just my uninformed opinion


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Dwarves could do with a model re-release, but their rules are solid. Empire don't need anything, and with plastic stanks and greatswords released last year they have a pretty awesome selection of models. I could see VC being a good business decision, but the game doesn't need them top be re-written.

Overall, if this is true its a little upsetting... but since GW is run for profit and not for the enjoyment of its customers its quite believable.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well if they weren't run for profit there probably wouldn't be any company by now considering all the reccessions.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I would love to see the Brettonians and Wood Elves to get some new releases as I hardly ever see anyone playing them, empire can wait we have more or less everything that we need as for dwarfs a new kit wouldn't go amiss.

I can see Vampire Counts being a re release as the WD and new minis have bought quite a few people back to the dead


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Samules said:


> Well if they weren't run for profit there probably wouldn't be any company by now considering all the reccessions.


There are 2 schools of thought on that: get as much money as you can, or make the game better and have more and happier players.

I just don't like how GW treats its customers/staff... the manager of your local GW is probably the most harassed and underpaid person you know. Which is why all GW store staff are meant to become managers within 1 year... because when they become managers they can get better paying, less stressful jobs almost everywhere else. Its also an open secret that GW doesn't care less about its veterans... its all about kids buying their first army, because that's where GW can get money easiest.
Then again I am slightly biased having been laid off by GW a few years back: 2 days after me and another were let go the store was closed because of 'lack of staff'. Doh.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I wonder where Lizardmen and Dark Elves are in all this. DE could use some new models at least.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

for woodelfs and bretonnians to become popular they need a re release and new models /book it will put them in the limelight and give good exposure for them , i mean take ogres new book and release and i bet theres loads people that have now taken them up as an army


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

The next release to do with WHFB will probably be a one-off production of a Space Hulk type game, featuring Empire, High Elves, Dark Elves and possibly Orcs and Sarosans (and others).

In terms of the actual WHFB, it 'should' be Bret's, but the problem is, the GW team are trying hard to think of a suitable 'big kit' for them. In previous releases, each army got one or two huge units, Warphinx, Terrorgiest, Spider and so on. Brettonians don' really have a 'big' unit that can fit the lore and background, but I'm sure they'll think of something. They are, however, pretty good in 8th. Next will be Wood Elves, not hard to make a big model kit and some new stuff.

Bret's have the oldest rule book of all WHFB, followed by Wood Elves. There is my theories, and my GW Manager friends theories.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

The boxed release is supposed to be a WHFB naval battle game, involving at least four faction in a box.

As much as Brettonians and Wood Elves deserve the next two updates, I would really like Vampires to be next- finally, perhaps they'll stop whinging about being nerfed...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh no, we're only moderately powerful instead of top tier... oh how will we live...

Never been impressed by VC players whining about being nerfed. Then again I have converted some of my 40k daemons to WFB so perhaps by massachistic tendancies of using the weakest armies availble are coming to an end (well, I am taking a mostly nurgle army.. so perhaps not).

Not really on topic but... YAY ogres have been re-released and I'm going to go get my book in 5 mins WOOOHOO 
Considering yourself an ogre player when you have only used them twice in the last year is a little weird, but so am I, so it fits 

If they did WE next then my armies might all become quite powerful, would be a nice change.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I play wood elves and I say GIVE US A NEW ARMY BOOK PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAASE


seriously, there's literally 2 people out the two stores that I go to that play wood elves (out of easily over 50 total people that go to both stores).

Those people are me and a friend of mine who hardly comes.


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't play Brets of WE but even I think they need the update the most. Don't think Dwarves need it at all.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Dwarfs defenitely dont need an update. You can tell if an army needs an update if it has not been played in WD for a while I think. I have not seen WELFs or Brets in there, well, for as long as I have been playing. Saying that, both of them were in the rulebook batrep.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

alasdair said:


> Dwarfs defenitely dont need an update. You can tell if an army needs an update if it has not been played in WD for a while I think. I have not seen WELFs or Brets in there, well, for as long as I have been playing. Saying that, both of them were in the rulebook batrep.


By that logic Lizardmen deserve a codex more than Bretonnians (which most would agree is utter nonsense; Brets fought alongside Dwarfs against the Greenskins in the Orc and Goblin book's release battle report.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

brets fought with empire in the beastmen release issue... not bought/read WD in a while though so wouldn't know much more recent.
Having said that I can't remember _ever_ seeing a wood elf army in a WD batrep.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If Brets don't get a release soon I shall cut somone....


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> If Brets don't get a release soon I shall cut somone....


Better sharpen your blade.

I recall a GW manager talking about GW merging Bretts and Empire. Granted, I put zero stock in that, but it was a sad thought nonetheless. 

If they just released some more FAQs or WD releases, then it could serioulsy bolster some armies. Hell, I'd be THRILLED if they faq'd "Gors can now take magic banners". 

That would help keep armies from falling too far behind with some pretty absurd escalation out there.

Fun note: Recent tourney, the wood elf player got marked down by an opponent for his list. That one treekin and 3 eagle riders (no idea the name for them) sure were ultra cheese.....:shok:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Guessing you meant treeman (treekin are a 3+ unit), but still, I would have thought that "cheese" and "wood elves" can't go in the same sentence.... not shouldn't, they just magically rebel if you try.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah. I've not seen a Lizardmen in a WD battle report for over a year. If not 2.

Bret's have been against the Orcs with Dwarfs. I've seen a lot of High Elves, Skaven, Empire, Tomb Kings recently. 

I think they are doing this to constantly show the new models and stuff.... Lizardmen, Wood Elves have not got anything new recently, so, no need to show old models.

Furthermore... on the subject of VC... didn't they just get an update? With two new big monsters? As well as Banshees, Cairn Wraiths....Which... is an update? Right? Or does that not count because they didn't get a new book?


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Troublehalf said:


> Furthermore... on the subject of VC... didn't they just get an update? With two new big monsters? As well as Banshees, Cairn Wraiths....Which... is an update? Right? Or does that not count because they didn't get a new book?


That's a very good point.

I'm hoping that this is a method they'll continue. 
Updating some armies peicemeal and releasing new models.

It takes a lot of time and coordination to re-do army books. Armies that are 'fine' now will start to drop behind in this escalating arms race / power surge they seem to be utilizing in the new books.

Armies like VC which are doing ok AND are very popular get a shot in the army with a White Dwarf article and a few new monsters. Thus re-igniting players/ hobby passions and helping them keep up with the 'joneses' (or Skavenses....whatever).

Each army would be so fortunate to get some new models/ monsters/ rules from GW. It seems more feasible to release small bits here and there to solve problems or at least address it while the bigger books are being churned out.

The Terrorgheist model is beyond amazing. The rules are vicious (yet some VC's claim it's too weak.....). I don't think there's one army out there that wouldn't jump for joy if they got new additions that are worth while and competitive.

Print the PDF and tape it into your book!

Comon new Ghorgon rules!!!!:search:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

For Brets all they need to do is print in WD 'Knights in the Lance formation have Devastating Charge' That would kep most Bret players happy for a while.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

blackspine said:


> That's a very good point.
> Comon new Ghorgon rules!!!!:search:


YES!!! Hell _I _came up with better rules for the Ghorgon. I redid all the Beastmen rares and I'm pleased with the outcome 

And all I want for Brets is Devastating charge as stated above me and for the lady to be able to take Lore of Light. Then Brets could run their horsies and win again!


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I realise the HElves neither need nor deserve a new book, but is there any sign of one?

Selfish, I know, but I would like a useable dragon and, core units that don't feel like a millstone and retooled High Magic.

And they could hit Teclis with the nerfhammer while they're at it.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

I was the wood elf player that got dinged, I'm pretty sure I got dinged on army comp because I had 6 treekin, a treeman ancient, and a regular treeman. I pretty much had 3 hydras... no wait, not even close. but my army only really had 2 magic items, a dispel scroll, and the hail of doom arrow. Me and the tourney organizer were joking because it was my unit of 3 warhawk riders that I was dinged, he considers them one of the worst units in the game.

I wouldn't have cared, but it would have put me tied for first place for best sportsman.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

my basic list on rule updates.

*Really Needed*
brets, WE and beast of chaos.

*needs a bit of help*
Lizard men, VC, WoC, Chaos Deamon's

everyone eles is fine.

the reason why is all these armies suffer from old ruels and units either being really good and over powed or down right usless.

Take Chaos Deamon's anything nurgal for example, sure they were fine in 7th but now you are paying the same points for the same unit that is no where near as good. The funny thing is this can be an easy fix like "Chaos deamons can take both ward save and regen save". The same kind of iusse's can be said for VC and Lizard men.

On WoC l find they need some units need huge nurfs like trolls, MoT warshine etc and other's need huge buffs like Forstaken.


----------



## The Dog Boy (Oct 6, 2011)

About a decade ago I worked in an independent retail shop and was invited to GW HQ in Maryland for a conference. It was depressing to discover that you are completely correct. They had no concern whatsoever for the folks that had already paid thousands of dollars on multiple collections as they were always outnumbered by 12-14 year olds. I quit playing after rebuilding my army three times just to stay current and that was a decade ago. Like a junky however, now I'm strongly considering jumping back in.

[/QUOTE]I just don't like how GW treats its customers/staff... the manager of your local GW is probably the most harassed and underpaid person you know. Which is why all GW store staff are meant to become managers within 1 year... because when they become managers they can get better paying, less stressful jobs almost everywhere else. Its also an open secret that GW doesn't care less about its veterans... its all about kids buying their first army, because that's where GW can get money easiest.
Then again I am slightly biased having been laid off by GW a few years back: 2 days after me and another were let go the store was closed because of 'lack of staff'. Doh.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

experiment 626 said:


> ...So, over at Warseer, Harry has recently hinted at Empire, VC's & Dwarfs as aparently being the front-runners for upcoming fantasy releases.
> 
> I've seen more than a few rummors (and even more wishlisting) flying about on the Dwarfs front, and the more well known rummor-mongers have been hinting at a 2012 release for them.
> 
> ...


Oh FUCK YES! my Vampires get some love!!!

Also dont forget......We have terrorgiests


----------



## The Dog Boy (Oct 6, 2011)

Considering that the Bretonnia book is already 7 years old, soon to be 8, and that the Dwarf and Wood Elf books or just one year younger it is frustrating to see reprints going to books like Empire and Beastmen which are only half that old. Also irritating is that they have updated none of the army books for the forces of good! Again, the oldest current books are all forces of order, Wood Elves, Bretonnia, Dwaves, Empire and High Elves. In fact, with the exception of the Lizardmen, that's all of them. Short term income always wins with GW...
As a veteran Fantasy player re-entering the hobby it is very hard to get rolling because of the looming fear that my army choice will appear with a new book in 4 months and I'll have to rebuild, even repurchase, my army and that sucks.


----------



## The Dog Boy (Oct 6, 2011)

*Just a moment!*



NíckUK said:


> I don't play Brets of WE but even I think they need the update the most. Don't think Dwarves need it at all.


I understand your point, but it remains true that there are several rules and runes that have been FAQ'd entirely out of the Dwarf book altogether because they no longer function with the 8th ed rules. Additionally, the Flame Cannon has been removed as a viable piece because it uses the new rules in the BRB rather than the old army book and is no longer anywhere near as valuable as its large cost. Also, the Steam Cannon (S3, AP) on the gyrocopter is the only current template weapon that still uses partial hits. Dwarf special characters are also in desperate need of an update as there are currently just three, and one has no special ability beyond a regular hero but an extra unit of max cost rangers. Lastly, to add a little sauce, the army book dates back to 5th ed and has not seen a new update since 2003, if memory serves, and thus in exactly the same age category as the Bretonnians and Wood Elves.
So yes, they could use an update, too.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The main difference between Dwarfs and Brets/WE is that Dwarfs are still pretty good. You've got great weapons for everyone, cannons, vastly improved charge distance etc etc. Your whole shitck wasn't nerfed as it was with Brets and WE's.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> The main difference between Dwarfs and Brets/WE is that Dwarfs are still pretty good. You've got great weapons for everyone, cannons, vastly improved charge distance etc etc. Your whole shitck wasn't nerfed as it was with Brets and WE's.


While they were hit with the nerf bat pretty hard, it seems that GW is more interested in unifying the magic phases between books than it is in how old or under-powered an army is. All the newer army books had either their own spell laws and their own rules for magic, so if Vampires are next, that's probably what they're trying to fix. 

Honestly though, as a Bretonnian player.... well, this sucks:threaten:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There could well be a Breton Lore of the Lady of the Lake, from Storm of Magic - it's not as though the Empire have Lore of Sigmar et al. The Lizardmen also have possibility of a lore - Geomancy is frequently mentioned in their lore, along with the Ruination of Cities etc and the spell and Magic item from the Storm of Magic.

I think the Empire were the only Games Workshop supported Faction which did not recieve a dedicated spell - although 27 new spells and cantrips is another question.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

I know perceptions but, in fact, Bretts and Woodies are not doing that badly in our regional Indy GT's. Woodies must be played very differently than they were in 7th edition, but played right they are actually quite competitive (not tier one, but they weren't tier one in 7th edition either). With a mage with access to lore of life, Woodies do okay. Bretts have the ability to rank up in a way that can be exploited and have a good war machine and a decent mage with access to lore of life. 

Both armies are rumored to be provided a new book some time next year (whether wishful thinking or true, Woodies and Bretts have been due for new books for a while now anyway), but, given that both armies can play as designed largely in 8th edition, there does not seem to be a sense of urgency to fix them. That being said, both of these books badly need a refresher and some new units (looks like GW is at least writing new books that continue to use the existing units). The Wood Elf magic lore is kind of silly (tree singing to push a 6" wood terrain feature around doesn't do that much unless lucky or the opponent is inexperienced enough to make a mistake). 

A rumor is that vamps are up next, next year because their magic is kind of goofy in the context of 8th edition and the whole vampire magic items system is kind of contrary to 8th edition style armies. Thus, like the revisions in the new TK and OK books, GW does seem to want to make all army book magic and magic lore work like common magic and push toward limiting army-specific magic items with the larger common magic items now available and emphasis on fighting armies and monsters that simply have army specific fluff and characteristics. Given that, we would expect (rumors to the effect) a revision of the rune system in the dwarf book (including limiting the ability spam runes and to take multiple spellbreaker runes and generating a lot of dispel dice and taking power dice) and revisions to empire (prayers of sigmar and dispel dice boosts of arch lectors and warrior priests don't necessarily fit in the 8th edition style magic rules and phases).


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Say what you will, but if the next book update isn't Wood Elves, I'm switching armies to probably Empire.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would like WE to be next. I have no interest in getting an army of them but I do plan on using the models to blend with Eldar ones to make my next Eldar force. Every new release normally comes with 1 or 2 new units which I can incorporate into my force.

Although Bretts would be another interesting release.


----------

